# Is shooting genetic or



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

what % of shooting do u think is genetic?

Folks always talk about fast twitch muscles and explosiveness as in vertical jump, but I believe hand eye coordination is genetic so some guys are never going to be good shooters.

Many guys are drafted on their athletic ability and often they can't shoot and we say that they can practice, practice, and practice and will eventually be able to get playing time. Should this be reconsidered?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

The base of shooting is genetic but great shootign skills must be honed the more u practice the better u get


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

I think it's practice. Genes probably help with physical build, not skill.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Genes determine your level of depth perception and hand-eye coordiation, but having those things does not guarantee, necessarily, that you will be a good shooter. Everyone must find the form that works best for them and then work to develope it.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>4</b>!
> your shooting touch has a lot to do with your gene !!!!! for example, <b>lets say mailman karl malone......doesnt matter how much he practice on his shooting !!!!!!! he will never be able to knock down 3 pointers like......lets say reggie miller !!!!!!! </b>


I think that is a GREAT comparison & it just decided the answer to this cleverly put question of genes or practice being the reason some players are good. 

How about Dikembe, is he <i>really</i> all that athletic? COULD he ever shoot as well as he blocks shots?


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> How about Dikembe, is he <i>really</i> all that athletic? COULD he ever shoot as well as he blocks shots?


Surely, if he had worked on his jumpshot his whole life, he could be knocking down three pointers right now.

Do you honestly think all of these sweet-shooting Euros are really just the products of good genes?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> Surely, if he had worked on his jumpshot his whole life, he could be knocking down three pointers right now.
> ...


Exactly... and what about players who developed their games during their careers? Malone was a 40% FT shooter his rookie year, but he improved and shoots around 70% for his career.

And a lot of players develop a 3 point shot during their careers. Kobe, T-Mac, Rasheed, and Garnett weren't good 3 point shooters when they came into the league, and they can all be counted on to hit a couple 3's a game now.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly... and what about players who developed their games during their careers? <b> Malone was a 40% FT shooter his rookie year, but he improved and shoots around 70% for his career.
> ...



That was my point. 

70% is a LONG - long ways from what Reggie Miller has shot lifetime and that is with one of the greatest work habits of all time, if not the greatest by Karl Malone!

KG & a Couple of threes PER GAME now? <b>Really? Look up this years stats</b> and see if KG actually completed 2 or 3 threes per game this year???

It isn't a thing of either/or - that is MUCH tooooo simplistic; it is more a thing of many reasons to why some players are better at some things than others. Kind of like in real life, ya know?


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

KG isn't the greatest shooter from 3-point range, but if he was depended on more from behind the arc, I bet he can hit a couple 3's a game. He can hit a 3 when needed (for example, when KG hit a big 3 in the fourth quarter against the Lakers). 

But I think shooting is TONS of practice, and it may have a LITTLE to do with genes.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> KG isn't the greatest shooter from 3-point range, but if he was depended on more from behind the arc, I bet he can hit a couple 3's a game. He can hit a 3 when needed (for example, when KG hit a big 3 in the fourth quarter against the Lakers).


I can remember during the Lakers-T'Wolves series saying that KG was something like a 26% 3-ball shooter..I dont think thats good at all, hitting 26 out of 100 3 pointers is horrible..

But I think that shooting is both genetic and working it out on your own..look at the Barry's..they were all good shooters.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I say it's genetic, BUT to make it better you have to practice. If you don't have it in your genes, you can practice and make it decent/acceptable, but not as good as someone who has it come to them naturally.


----------

